# Thrombectomy



## KTOWNSEL (Sep 16, 2009)

When a thrombectomy is done without a cath, what is the appropriate code to us? Would I need to use 37799 or 93799?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 16, 2009)

KTOWNSEL said:


> When a thrombectomy is done without a cath, what is the appropriate code to us? Would I need to use 37799 or 93799?



Are you looking at open or percutaneous thrombectomy, and of what vessel.  For percutaneous of a artery non-coronary, use 37184-86 and for the coronary vessel use 92973.  My question is for percutaneous method, how can a thrombectomy be done without some kind of visualization of the vessle?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## KTOWNSEL (Sep 17, 2009)

I apologize, I meant without a stent. How would we code a thrombectomy without PTCA/Stent? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 17, 2009)

KTOWNSEL said:


> I apologize, I meant without a stent. How would we code a thrombectomy without PTCA/Stent? Thanks for your help.




Where? Was it  venous or arterial? coronary or non-coronary?


----------

